# Electronic Predator Calling, Help



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a Johnny Stewart Attractor Predator 2 from Sportmans yesterday http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...lectronic-Game-Calls/prod9999003344/cat100777 I'd like to get out and use it this weekend.

On this particular caller what might be the best way to use it? Which calls in what order? And for how long? Any tips, thanks!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking at the sound list, I would try the pup distress. Maybe the howl first for 1 to 3 howls then move to the pup distress. Use it for 2 minutes then turn it off and wait, if nothing turn on the pup distress again for another 2 or 3 minutes. 
Right now a pup distress works alot better then a prey in distress. 
Good luck!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! You mean this time of year a pup distress is working better? Or most people just happen to be reporting better success with that versus the rabbit distress?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Here are the calls.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

The pup distress works better because most coyotes at this time of year have heard the prey in distress and know the sound and are alot more cautious about coming in. 
You can still call them in with a prey distress but you'll have to be alot more patient and very observant.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I field tested one of those. Not bad for the price and the sounds are good. BUT!!!! It doesn't have enough volume for most calling. I'm one that seldom uses much volume, but even at it's highest setting it isn't loud enough for a primary caller if used in open or windy country. I had my best luck with letting it play the jack rabbit sound at a very low volume and doing my primary calling with a mouth blown call. Once animals are close enough their attention is riveted on the Attractor and not on me. It worked great when used like that, but it needs an external speaker and possibly an amplifier to work well as a stand alone unit.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Great input, thanks for the advice guys! I hope to have some luck this weekend.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, it was a windy Saturday... And it seems you were right about the volume of this call. With all the wind it seemed to me not loud enough to brig in any yotes that weren't right near by. I got there a little later than i had wanted and sat and called for about 2 hours.... nothing. So I drove around and shot a few jack rabbits. So it was still a good time, but not coyotes might try again next saturday.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Heres a pick of the wabbits I shot with the 3030 LOL that was fun!


----------

